

How to Hide In Ikea - nategraves
http://dornob.com/the-contemporary-art-of-commercial-camouflage/

======
bdfh42
Off topic Reddit nonsense

~~~
biohacker42
Not only that, but this is it's second appearance at HN, and I think this time
it's on someone else's blog = spam. Flagged.

------
AndrewO
I pity any Ikea customer that happened to be on hallucinogens that day.

